# OMG .... she's a terror!



## Rosie73 (May 24, 2009)

Hello again

I've got a six week old female kitten I picked up on Saturday. She had her injection that day and had been quite placid til last night. And now, she's psycho kitty!

I have her in my room to keep her from getting into trouble in the night with the older puss and anything else she could stick her nose into, but she barely slept a wink. She spent the better part of the night hurtling at a great rate of knots about the bedroom - from one bedside table to the other (over my head of course), up and down the bed, over the bed, under the bed. And even this morning, she's been nuts. I thought giving her her breaky would settle her down for a nap, but nooooo. I think she may have curled up somewhere now, but will have to double check.

Will this sort of behaviour last long?? I don't like the idea of leaving her on her own at night in a separate room as she cries, but I won't be able to function if she's like that every night. She has plenty of play toys but she seems to have discovered her ability to climb and jump. She's full of so much mischief that I have to watch her 24/7 so she doesn't break things.

Are there any kitten taming techniques out there to help settle her down??? Or will desexing settle her down?? I need my sleep!!!

Thanks kindly!
Rosie


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

lol thats the joy of having kittens. It's been years since my two were kitties but I remember the mad early weeks!

We used to have to shut them out of the bedroom at night so we could sleep 

Do you have a scratch tree? Maybe keep the older kitty in with you at night and put her in another room ....


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Pmsl she sounds like a perfectly normal kitten to me!

I have a 1yr old cat here that does the same thing still , and 2 12 week old kittens (their new owner is on hols so holding them until they get back) who are still bonkers!

Its like a herd of elephants upstairs sometimes with them all running around!

enjoy!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

billyboysmammy said:


> Pmsl she sounds like a perfectly normal kitten to me!
> 
> I have a 1yr old cat here that does the same thing still , and 2 12 week old kittens (their new owner is on hols so holding them until they get back) who are still bonkers!
> 
> ...


:lol: Your quote about a herd of elephants made me laugh! I remember me and the OH trying to watch TV at night and it sounded just like that especially as they would play chase up and down the stairs, bet our neighbours loved that!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is so just normal kitten behaviour! I'd get her used to sleeping in a different room right from the off - my two sleep downstairs normally and they still occasionally wake me in the night with the herd of elephants noise! They are 2 and a bit. Remember in the wild cats are nocturnal - hunting at dawn and dusk mainly - dusk we humans can cope with but the dawn chasing can hurt if you have them in your room! Good luck.


----------



## Rosie73 (May 24, 2009)

I'm quite amazed at how crazy she is. Right at the moment, she is having the complete stupid and hurtling around like a mad chook with her head cut off. She's doing that arking up sideways dance and just going stupid.

I think I will try keeping her in a different room with her toys. I know she'll cry and it'll be hard to ignore, but when I have a job interview tomorrow, the last thing I need is to be dead on my feet because the kitty has gone bonkers again during the night.

Anyway, I'd better go see what mischief she's up to. Probably climbing the curtains.

She's not likely to stay this crackers is she?? I'm having to watch her 24/7 at the moment. I'll have to cat proof the house if this is how she'll stay!!!

It's such a shock cause my last cat, Ms Holly, I adopted as a 10 month old and she wasn't anything like that. And prior to that, it was nearly 20 years ago when I last had a kitten!!

So please forgive my shock!!

Cheers
Rosie


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

pmsl!

You are a fully fledged cat owner! You dont get to pass the tests until you get woken up by either sharp claws grabbing toes under the covers, or by a fat bum landing on your face at 3am!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Rosie73 said:


> I'm quite amazed at how crazy she is. Right at the moment, she is having the complete stupid and hurtling around like a mad chook with her head cut off. She's doing that arking up sideways dance and just going stupid.
> 
> I think I will try keeping her in a different room with her toys. I know she'll cry and it'll be hard to ignore, but when I have a job interview tomorrow, the last thing I need is to be dead on my feet because the kitty has gone bonkers again during the night.
> 
> ...


pmsl she'll calm down a bit eventually! My 1yr old although still nuts, only had mad moments now, rather than the constant loopys!

Appreciate it, because one day she wont want to play and would rather you just left her to snooze in the sun  - she'll always want a snuggle but wont always want to play!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine's just as crazy at 7 months old & weighing over 4kg, doesn;'t half hurt sometimes.


----------



## Rosie73 (May 24, 2009)

Well, that said, does anyone have any great ideas for a selection of toys for her??

She's got a tinkle ball, a length of wrapping ribbon, a strange hanging thing with wool balls on it and a draggy type string thing with a ball on the end. And she still wants to go off and find naughtiness elsewhere.

She's such a cheeky little sod!! :yikes:


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Definitely a scratching post, a laser pen, another kitten?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Cat activity tree (with scratching posts)

Fishing rod toy with feathers at the end

old socks knotted

pipe cleaner spiders

catnip

treat balls

furry mice

lol there are loads of toys out there! have fun choosing!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Reading your post made me realise how much my three have calmed down - they will be one on Sunday. They used to be like you have described most of the time though - it's just normal kitten behaviour. What was lovely about it was that it seemed to liven up my older three - even now the 15 year old will play with one of the kittens' balls.

I got mine lots of toys but what they seemed to like best was boxes - they played in them, jumped on them, hid in them and then chewed them when they were teething. They really went down well - and they are free too, which is a bonus

Enjoy your baby - they grow up so fast


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww come on you gotta love the side-ways arching their backs dancing/jumping along.


----------



## ratty (Mar 31, 2009)

That's kittens for you I'm afraid. Mine was the same but I used to put her in the kitchen at night so she could get up to what she wanted without disturbing anyone else. A word of warning though. When my kitty was 9 months old and getting a bit bigger we woke up to the smell of smoke upstairs. I gingerly came downstairs and opened the kitchen door to find it was filled with smoke. Called the fire brigade and they came and we were evacuated. When they came and told us the fire was out they said it was caused by the hot plate being left on, I hadn't left it on, it was a front one that I never use, so kitty had somehow turned the knob and I'd left a tea towel near the edge of the work top which caught fire and spread from there. Fortunatley we had caught it early but I make sure now I turn the main cooker switch off at the wall.

Rosemary
x


----------



## Paddy_the_great (May 29, 2009)

Try making her tired before you head to bed... I have a stick with coloured feathers at the end and my kitten loves it. Before heading to bed, I'll play with him for about a half hour, basically letting him follow the feathers around the room. He's wrecked tired after that and has some milk and conks!


----------



## moomintroll69 (May 13, 2009)

He he  The joy of cats - I have two 5 year old female Burmese, one was like that as a kitten and has never grown out of it. She tears around the house like something posessed!! We have the same rigmarole everynight where she flys into my bedroom windowsil at about 100mph, zooms to the end of it, sticks out the end of the curtain, jumps onto my perfume shelf, knocks everything flying. I get out of bed, she gets down!! I get back into bed, she does it again. This happens 10 times over....everynight!!!! I have tried ignoring her and she just tries to climb on the shelf above!! I am at my wits end with her!!!! When I can catch her after she's jumped down, I try to encourage her to come to bed, she's purring like a tractor but with the look of the devil in her eyes!!!! I hope for your sake your kitten calms down xxx


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh dear, sounds like my milly when she was a kitten, exept she climbed the doors and recked them as well as attack my hands and feet and doing back flips off the walls lol 

Get the laser pen, seriously, they love it and you can nacker her before bed time and I know the cries are heartbreaking  I'm going through that the now with my kitten and it's just propper heart breaking leaving her  but they'll get used to it. My cats dont get on that well so I let the oler one in the bedroom as she wont attack my feet when im sleeping haha. 

Good luck thats all I can say, Milly drove me up the wall haha but it was worth it, shes gorgeous and got such charecter. It is worth it and I can't really say if she'll get any better, can only base it on my own experience and Milly has calmed down ALOT since she was spayed and let outside.


----------

